# Tatto of pet Lizards.



## kieransr (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey, Well for my 16th my mum is driven for me to get a Tattoo and at first i was like no as i am a shy and quite kid but now, I want one ha ha  So i want to get one of my favourite leo Dexter then the other one Jax a little latter on my lower back.
So have any of you got tattoos of pets or want one? Because my sister thinks it is stupid but i think it is cool and shows my love for them!  It is also lucky in most Asian countrys ha ha.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you have to be 18? 

Yep, you do, here: The Law Relating to Body Piercing and Tattoos - Beauty Treatment Expert

Doesn't apply to piercing but does apply to tattoos.


----------



## Bry__xo (Aug 11, 2007)

It is illegal to have a tattoo in this country under the age of 18 - even with your parents' permission and if they accompany you to the tattoo parlour. Not many places will do them for you, although a friend of mine got hers done on her 17th birthday in Laindon, Basildon  they did not care about her age, but were extremely cheap, could fit her tattoo appointment in that day, as soon as she walked in, and did an extremely bad job. It then became badly infected from (she thinks) use of dirty needles, although all needles are supposed to be disposable and only ever used once, and she had to have extensive medical treatment and to top it all off had to pay almost £150 to have it covered up as it was done so badly - and covering them up is even more painful as it is on scar tissue. I'd wait if I were you  get it done legally by a respectable place :2thumb:


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

My advice would be to wait... I know, I know... thats a big pile of poo when you want one! Right now, start your research, and start saving for a good one! If in 2 years time you still love the idea of the same tattoo... then find an artist and get it done. I waited three years for mine, and got my first tat at the ripe old age of 37 lol.


----------



## kieransr (Oct 29, 2011)

@mstypical Oh is it  I must be thinking American laws then! Ha ha.
Also to Bry xo, That sounds NASTY! I REALLY want one now but i think i will wait till 18 now anyway! I was going to after i know it is illegal but now yeah i am waiting and going to a good place! Ha ha.
and finally too angels1531, Thanks for the advice!


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

kieransr said:


> @mstypical Oh is it  I must be thinking American laws then! Ha ha.
> Also to Bry xo, That sounds NASTY! I REALLY want one now but i think i will wait till 18 now anyway! I was going to after i know it is illegal but now yeah i am waiting and going to a good place! Ha ha.
> and finally too angels1531, Thanks for the advice!


Gives you 2 years to find the PERFECT picture : victory:

Spend time on it, it'll be with you for life


----------



## kieransr (Oct 29, 2011)

I want to get one of Jax like he is climibong my back but also bending round a little bit but that pic is hard to get! I will try though  I love my babies ha ha


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I have one on my lower back, was one of the 3 most painful experiences ever...

Here's mine: 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151163230690437.793543.828030436&type=1&l=cccff429f7


----------



## kieransr (Oct 29, 2011)

I like them! They are nice espeacially the J! Also i might go for somewhere else then ha ha.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

kieransr said:


> I like them! They are nice espeacially the J! Also i might go for somewhere else then ha ha.


That J is about 26 hours old and a bit sting-y! Keeping it cocoa buttered and i'm sure it'll look beautiful!


----------



## kieransr (Oct 29, 2011)

What you jsut got it recently? It is really nice ha ha, I like Tattoo's like those! One like that but out of a snaked body would be cool  Thanks for being so helpful and nice because of before, It means a lot to me


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

kieransr said:


> What you jsut got it recently? It is really nice ha ha, I like Tattoo's like those! One like that but out of a snaked body would be cool  Thanks for being so helpful and nice because of before, It means a lot to me


Forget about it, honestly. Yeah I had it done last night, a good friend of mine is a tattooist and he sees me after the shop shuts and I pay a discounted price  I drew them all myself except the J, which is why the J is the best lol


----------



## kieransr (Oct 29, 2011)

No the other ones are good! That is good you and the Tattooist get along so well! I need to become friends with a tattooist before they give me a tattoo just to make sure they do good!


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awwwww, you are so cute!! >.<


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't rush in to a tattoo as you'll probably regret it(seen it enough times already), there are just too many folk walking about with ink abominations on their flesh in the guise of tattoos.


@Kat91
Doesn't that sock puppet royal tattoo belong to a member on here?


----------



## kieransr (Oct 29, 2011)

Who is cute? Ha ha, Also that Tattoo is AWESOME!


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

kieransr said:


> No the other ones are good! That is good you and the Tattooist get along so well! I need to become friends with a tattooist before they give me a tattoo just to make sure they do good!


That's why it's good to wait, got my first one at age 24 and had all 4 within the past year, so glad I didn't get one at 18, as my interests have changed so much and i've have likely had Eminems name or something inked on me and regretted it big time!


----------



## kieransr (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my god! Ha ha, That would be bad! Yeah someone was going on a rant to me how i was throwing my life away and how i am an idiot and i should not get nothing in a Asian language if i do not know it (My step mum is Asian) So i think he is SUPER anit tatttooing ha ha, I have told my friend what you guys have said but he is still getting one when he is 16  I don't want nothing bad to happen to him or for it to be a bad tattoo!


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

kaimarion said:


> @Kat91
> Doesn't that sock puppet royal tattoo belong to a member on here?


Yes, but they haven't been back since they posted it :lol2:


kieransr said:


> Who is cute? Ha ha, Also that Tattoo is AWESOME!


You are! and the sock puppet tattoo?!!??! are you kidding? it's one of the worst tattoos I've ever seen :lol2:

This is mine:










It's on my thigh.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Kat 91 that Koi is gorgeous, i want a koi for my next one, i have 4 tats already but i'm addicted! lol


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Bab1084 said:


> Kat 91 that Koi is gorgeous, i want a koi for my next one, i have 4 tats already but i'm addicted! lol


Thank you! I really need to save up to have it finished, it's going to have a black and grey background with colour on the koi and flowers :flrt:


----------



## kieransr (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Kat91 ha ha 
Also yeah i do not like what it is eating but i think it is quite cool and that Koi, That Koi is JEPIC!


----------

